# Offset Detailing Essex: 2002 BMW ALPINA E39 B10 V8 CARBON BLACK RESURRECTION DETAIL



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.*

Hello all!

This BMW Alpina E39 B10 4.6 litre V8 2002 model was booked in for a bit of a resurrection detail.

Full wash down and decontamination was carried out and then the usual two stage machine polishing process was carried out. Rupes and Scholl products were used, with Auto Finesse Spirit wax for protection on the carbon black paintwork.

Glass was cleaned with Auto Finesse Crystal inside and out and sealed with Sonax NPT. Wheels were also sealed with NPT with inner arches and tyres dressed.

Chemical Guys Inner Clean was used for the dash and interior panels, fully vacuumed throughout.

As per the last few details, I made a video which shows the conditions of the paintwork before and after - in my opinion better than still pictures.

Video!






Pics!













Out in the sun!



Many thanks for looking.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Really nice work! Anymore after pics?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

matt_83 said:


> Really nice work! Anymore after pics?


Hey Matt, sorry just in the video really mate. :buffer:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice job. Funnily enough I've just been showing these to the wife A V12 twin turbo .I Only caught the last bit of what she said but I'm pretty sure it ended off. So I said it would make up for her waterproofing my drying towels .This time I definitely heard her and the bit preceding to the off left me in no doubt it's a no .I'm not surprised really if I told her after specing it up it came to £150,000 I'd have been told off and don't come back .Such a sweetie my wife, really knows how to sweet talk me. _When she wants something_ . To be honest I could look at a 7 all day especially one that just been shown mucho love Great shape to begin with with the right colour they just scream class .Nice job Daryl


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Beautiful job mate and a first class finish. Still a classic looking BM that never ages


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

zippo said:


> Very nice job. Funnily enough I've just been showing these to the wife A V12 twin turbo .I Only caught the last bit of what she said but I'm pretty sure it ended off. So I said it would make up for her waterproofing my drying towels .This time I definitely heard her and the bit preceding to the off left me in no doubt it's a no .I'm not surprised really if I told her after specing it up it came to £150,000 I'd have been told off and don't come back .Such a sweetie my wife, really knows how to sweet talk me. _When she wants something_ . To be honest I could look at a 7 all day especially one that just been shown mucho love Great shape to begin with with the right colour they just scream class .Nice job Daryl


Thanks Zippo - it was literally a mirror on wheels afterwards! Finished my remaining Spirit wax off - big ol' motor!


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Great job as usual offset :thumb: I do like the sound of these V8's - proper job.

Zippo, forgive me if I'm missing something on your post - when you say "V12 twin turbo" and could look at a 7 all day, are you talking about the E38 7 series B12 ? which is a 6.0L V12 ? and not this particular post which is an E39
5 series ?

As I said - sorry if I've mis understood your post


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

chefy said:


> Great job as usual offset :thumb: I do like the sound of these V8's - proper job.
> 
> Zippo, forgive me if I'm missing something on your post - when you say "V12 twin turbo" and could look at a 7 all day, are you talking about the E38 7 series B12 ? which is a 6.0L V12 ? and not this particular post which is an E39
> 5 series ?
> ...


I don't think you've misunderstood anything .I didn't make the post clear and was factualy wrong I just had a brain fart .I'd been looking at an advert for Alpina 7iL v12 turbo earlier in the day that said V12twin turbo.. It wasn't until I posted that I wondered why anyone would want to twin charge a v12 (that's the bit that was in the advert for the car. Hence I mentioned it ) .My post was an Alpina also ran. I don't have much idea where E numbers are concerned but I know the difference between a 5 and 7 _only _not to day made a mistake with the 5 and 7 series The praise for the detail still stands even though its on a 5 and my stupidity turned it in to a 7 Hope ive cleared that up for you ._PLUS THE WIFE SAYS I STILL CANT HAVE A 7., V12 TWIN TURBO OR NOT_ I married the wrong woman .The adverts been removed now ??.As I understand it only Rolls has a v12 twin turbo that powers the Wraith but as I've beggared up the original post I wouldn't take book on that I have to go and do a bit of research now
Daz
According to Wiki wots it 
From 2013 - Rolls-Royce Wraith coupé. Rolls-Royce Motor Cars launched a new car at the Geneva Motor Show on 5 March 2013.[5] The new car, named the Rolls-Royce Wraith (in honour of the original Wraith built by the original Rolls-Royce Limited from 1938-1939) is a luxury coupe, with a long bonnet and a sleek roof line, and is a coupe version of the Ghost. It is powered by a 623 bhp, twin-turbocharged V12 engine connected to an 8-speed gearbox. Deliveries are expected to begin by the end of 2013.[6] Rolls-Royce had already stated that the Wraith will be the most powerful Rolls-Royce motor car to date.[7]


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

chefy said:


> Great job as usual offset :thumb: I do like the sound of these V8's - proper job.
> 
> Zippo, forgive me if I'm missing something on your post - when you say "V12 twin turbo" and could look at a 7 all day, are you talking about the E38 7 series B12 ? which is a 6.0L V12 ? and not this particular post which is an E39
> 5 series ?
> ...


Many thanks!!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Stu Mac said:


> Beautiful job mate and a first class finish. Still a classic looking BM that never ages


Cheers Stu, does sound awesome when firing it up.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

zippo said:


> I don't think you've misunderstood anything .I didn't make the post clear and was factualy wrong I just had a brain fart .I'd been looking at an advert for Alpina 7iL v12 turbo earlier in the day that said V12twin turbo.. It wasn't until I posted that I wondered why anyone would want to twin charge a v12 (that's the bit that was in the advert for the car. Hence I mentioned it ) .My post was an Alpina also ran. I don't have much idea where E numbers are concerned but I know the difference between a 5 and 7 _only _not to day made a mistake with the 5 and 7 series The praise for the detail still stands even though its on a 5 and my stupidity turned it in to a 7 Hope ive cleared that up for you ._PLUS THE WIFE SAYS I STILL CANT HAVE A 7., V12 TWIN TURBO OR NOT_ I married the wrong woman .The adverts been removed now ??.As I understand it only Rolls has a v12 twin turbo that powers the Wraith but as I've beggared up the original post I wouldn't take book on that I have to go and do a bit of research now
> Daz
> According to Wiki wots it
> From 2013 - Rolls-Royce Wraith coupé. Rolls-Royce Motor Cars launched a new car at the Geneva Motor Show on 5 March 2013.[5] The new car, named the Rolls-Royce Wraith (in honour of the original Wraith built by the original Rolls-Royce Limited from 1938-1939) is a luxury coupe, with a long bonnet and a sleek roof line, and is a coupe version of the Ghost. It is powered by a 623 bhp, twin-turbocharged V12 engine connected to an 8-speed gearbox. Deliveries are expected to begin by the end of 2013.[6] Rolls-Royce had already stated that the Wraith will be the most powerful Rolls-Royce motor car to date.[7]


Crikey Zippo! LOL :car:


----------

